# Springs, Jebel Ali advice needed



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,
im sure you all get lots of requests like this, i have been offered a 2 bed place in the springs, for my wife and i + 18 month daughter, its looks good, can anyone confirm if there are pools, gyms etc to use, also is there good nursery facilities in the area, any help would be really really good.

thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Springs is basically a huge housing estate, with 'sub-estates' noted by number. Many of the areas have their own pool or if not, you can use pools in other areas.

The 2- Springs houses are quite nicely laid out, if relatively small. The end ones have more space, especially outside. The desirability varies depending on situation as some back on to a fairly busy road. It is a popular areas for expat families.

There is a shopping centre (distance depending on which number you are in) with a large Spinneys supermarket and a few other useful shops. Also a small Choitrams at other end with a few small shops.

Not sure about nurseries in Springs itself, but I know there are a few not too far away.

Ideally, I'd recommend that everyone sees a villa/apartment for themselves before committing.

What is your question about Jebel Ali? The Springs is not in Jebel Ali by the way.

And welcome 

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not all Springs areas have pools, but there shouldn't be one too far from you.

There are also nurseries and schools close by.

There are a lot of families in the area, so Im sure you will have a chance to meet up with other mums.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahhh- nice timing Elphaba


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Hi,
> im sure you all get lots of requests like this, i have been offered a 2 bed place in the springs, for my wife and i + 18 month daughter, its looks good, can anyone confirm if there are pools, gyms etc to use, also is there good nursery facilities in the area, any help would be really really good.
> 
> thank you


Hi there

Welcome. We have just rented a villa in springs 14 which is near a pool and play park. It is also across the road from the shopping mall that Elphaba mentioned. When we had gone out in Nov for a look about I thought all the Springs had pools but found this not to be the case- although if you don't have one in "your" Spring you can use a neighbouring one. When we went over to the shopping mall for a look there were loads of mums with young children meeting for coffee etc. There is also a health club there but you have to join and I'm not sure the cost of it. We choose Springs 14 because of its location and also that it is near the school that my children will go to in April when we move form the Uk to join my hubby.

If you want to post which Springs it in someone maybe able to tell you if it does have its own pool. I also posted awhile back a thread "the springs" asking about pools and folk came back with replies - if you do a search that may give you more info.

Debbie


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

*hi*

Thanks for the advice, i will be also going out in April to join Hubby, maybe we could catch up some time.

Regards

Amanda

Welcome. We have just rented a villa in springs 14 which is near a pool and play park. It is also across the road from the shopping mall that Elphaba mentioned. When we had gone out in Nov for a look about I thought all the Springs had pools but found this not to be the case- although if you don't have one in "your" Spring you can use a neighbouring one. When we went over to the shopping mall for a look there were loads of mums with young children meeting for coffee etc. There is also a health club there but you have to join and I'm not sure the cost of it. We choose Springs 14 because of its location and also that it is near the school that my children will go to in April when we move form the Uk to join my hubby.

If you want to post which Springs it in someone maybe able to tell you if it does have its own pool. I also posted awhile back a thread "the springs" asking about pools and folk came back with replies - if you do a search that may give you more info.

Debbie[/QUOTE]


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Thanks for the advice, i will be also going out in April to join Hubby, maybe we could catch up some time.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

dallan said:


> andy_amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice, i will be also going out in April to join Hubby, maybe we could catch up some time.
> ...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> dallan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Debbie,
> ...


----------

